#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός Τ.Ε. και εγκαταστάσεις

## saradis1

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι. 
Επειδή τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα ειναι επι βασιλέως, και στο τμήμα βιομηχανίας-ορυκτού πλούτου απο όπου πήρα την άσκηση εξάσκησης επαγγέλματος δεν ήξεραν, σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω εσάς.
Μπορεί ο ηλεκτρολ. μηχ. Τ.Ε να πραγματοποιήσει και εγκαταστάσεις Η/Μ ? 
Μπορεί να εγκαταστήσει μικρές εγκαταστάσεις ύδρευσης-αποχέτευσης ή θέρμανσης? Υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος που το απαγορεύει ή επιτρέπει? 
Εντάξει, ίσως κάποιοι σκεφτήτε οτι οι μηχανικοί δεν ειναι εγκαταστάτες και δεν ειναι "δουλειά μας". Όμως, εγω θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω αν χρειαστεί να κάνω κάποια εγκατάσταση, είμαι διασφαλισμένος? που τελικώς αρχίζουν και που τελειώνουν τα "δικαιώματα μας"?

----------


## kostaspde

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο στην ΕΕΤΕΜ να σου πούνε αναλυτικά;

----------

